# A Rookie's Theater



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

I honestly have to say that my HTPC is almost the heart and soul of my theater since I personally built it. So I have to list it first
Dual Core AMD processor, Asus M2N32-SLI deluxe wifi, Gigabyte 7600GT graphics card, 2GB ocz 800mhz RAM,320GB HD, Networked to media server on gigabit lan.
Yamaha RX-V2600 Pre/Pro
Yamaha NS-777 mains and coresponding yamaha surround speakers. Basic yamaha HTIB Looking to upgrade soon
Mitsubishi HD1000U 720p projector
Just got my BFD2496 today even though I don't have a sub to hook it up to yet
I've got a bunch of other equipment but the computer pretty much made it unnecessary to keep. I will be putting most of it in my bedroom when I get done upgrading my speaker system in the theater room


----------

